# Focus auf inputText setzten



## Marcel1234 (22. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

zur Zeit arbeite ich mit Seam und habe folgendes Problem:
ich würde gerne sobald sich über ein commandButton ein rich:modalPanel öffnet den Fokus auf das Textfeld legen, das sich in diesem Panel befindet.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Luu (23. Mrz 2010)

```
oncomplete="document.getElementById('form:inputfield').focus()"
```


----------



## Marcel1234 (24. Mrz 2010)

Danke! Hat super funktioniert


----------

